# Funny honey label



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Love the lid!


----------



## HIVE+ (Jan 4, 2012)

Good luck with that. In this case honesty may not always be the best policy. It is more correct than a graphic I saw of a bee in an upright stance peeling honey.


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

I would never buy honey with that label.


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

That would work well as a gag gift. I am thinking gift shop not food store. Pipe shops, suvenier shops, and tshirt stores.

Clever.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

It would probably fill a niche market, but might hurt over all sales. People don't want to see the man behind the curtain.

It is a nice graphic and presentation though.


----------



## michkel (Dec 1, 2012)

I love the lid. The name, not so much.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Imagine what their Honeydew Honey label would look like. 

On second thought, never mind.

Wayne


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Another one ...








photo credit


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Love it, especially the lid! What a great idea for the lid.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Clever label but for me it doesn't appeal to the larger market. From the buyers I see and checks I get in my honor stand I'd say about 75% of my customers are women. They're not going to like seeing that while enjoying a cup of tea, or on morning toast. I know my wife wouldn't. I like the wax on the lid idea but have never done it. My fear being as soon as it gets scuffed or stuff gets in it from handling it the value is going to drop. For the uninitiated It's also a bit of a pain to remove to unscrew. Beeswax on a nice knife is not pleasant to clean off if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

There's a guy in our club and his company is named Bee Barf. He even has the license plate to prove it. A little to literal for me. Yuck.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

I had a guy come up to me while I was selling some honey to a lady and said, "Ya know ma'am that honey is nothing but bee puke". she looked at me with a disgusting look on her face and I told her," He is right, but you have a carton of eggs in your hand and ya know where they come out of the chicken at don't ya". She bought the honey. She called me the next day and said that was good tasting "bee puke" and wanted to buy some more.


----------



## michkel (Dec 1, 2012)

dadandsonsbees said:


> I had a guy come up to me while I was selling some honey to a lady and said, "Ya know ma'am that honey is nothing but bee puke". she looked at me with a disgusting look on her face and I told her," He is right, but you have a carton of eggs in your hand and ya know where they come out of the chicken at don't ya". She bought the honey. She called me the next day and said that was good tasting "bee puke" and wanted to buy some more.


Funny! 

I've had some friends refuse to eat my eggs because they come from a chicken's butt. I tell them "where do you think the ones from the store come from?" It usually shuts them up pretty quickly.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Is it technically even barf??????

Is the honey nectar/stomach being used to add the enzymes????


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd say that "regurgitate' is a more acceptable word than "barf" in polite society, but then this _is _Beesource and not a fancy tearoom.


Here's a page from NCSU that describes the process reasonably accurately, and uses "regurgitate":
https://news.ncsu.edu/2013/06/how-do-bees-make-honey/


On Saturday I spent some time working our beekeeping club's booth at the Greene County Fair. Most of the questions came from small children, and its fascinating what they ask about.  And then try to give them a reasonable answer without being _too _explicit.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's a picture of the internal anatomy.

http://carrsconsulting.com/honeybee/normal/anatomybee_files/image010.jpg

Think it is a disservice to Beekeepers and will not help in promoting honey if barf or regurgitate are used. I won't be using either word when promoting honey. But each to their own.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

If these people are seriously in business, I don't even want to know what market these people are targeting with disgusting labels like this. Fortunately, I don't have to associate with them.

Wayne


----------



## Joe Hillmann (Apr 27, 2015)

The label is... ah, interesting. But I do really like the sealing wax over the lid. That is something I am going to keep in mind.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

The lid reminds me of the whiskey, "makers mark" maybe if on a small squeeze bottle. A nice novelty look, but opening would be a mess and may result in a non repeat buyer. Buyer might say, cool I'll buy and the day they open it, say, not cool. Not to mention, the wax seems like it would be wasted.


----------



## rwb189 (Apr 13, 2015)

The covering is actually a plastic that resembles wax. We used to use it as a protective covering over sharpened saw mill blades.


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

I think it's funny! It's a niche market and not something I would be selling. If the seller of bee vomit or bee barf are doing well, more power to them.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I just call it bee spit in a jar. Sounds so much better than barf or vomit.


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

In my town we have a bee keeper that has a brand name. I can't say in on the forum but it's another name for donkey (2 words J.A.) Donkey Honey. We live in a small community that has lots of ranch land.


----------

